# Where to buy artificial brush for steeplechase/brush fences?



## Patches (4 April 2009)

I have no idea where to source it from. Any ideas?

If I go to Somerford Park farm, they have green plasticy type brush in their fences. It looks hard wearing and hopefully horse proof.....for horses that graze in a field with their fences.

I want some.....I'm stamping my feet!!!!!


----------



## Rowreach (4 April 2009)

www.pageslanefencing.com but we use real birch and the horses don't bother with it - the cattle and sheep are terrible with it though, so I guess it depends what will be out in your fields 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The sheep definitely have more fun with my fences than I do!


----------



## Patches (4 April 2009)

That's a really good link, thank you....but I don't want Point to Point "professional type" fences. They'd be too big and too expensive for a bit of fun jumping at home. 

What I am after is the green fake brush that alot of the farm ride places use when making their own jumps. It's bright green....quite spooky really....but completely inedible.


----------



## Patches (4 April 2009)

Ooo sorry Rowreach.

Having opened my eyes and read again, I see they can supply bundles of plastic or natural birch too.

Thanks. That's just what I wanted after all. 

I will email for a quote. Do I need to be seated when I open their reply, for fear of fainting?


----------



## Amymay (4 April 2009)

You and Patches gonna start point to pointing????


----------



## Rowreach (4 April 2009)

lol yes, I was wondering when you would notice!  The real stuff is definitely cheaper (especially if you send your OH off on the quad bike down to the bog to get it each year 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Patches (4 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You and Patches gonna start point to pointing???? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Hell nooooooo! Can you imagine us rolling up to a race? PMSL! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I just want to make some little XC fences that are a little harder wearing when they'll be in a field with cows. 

I can do the tyres, logs etc, but the natural brush will get eaten/chewed.


----------



## Patches (4 April 2009)

I bought some brushwood screening stuff from the DIY shop for my little fence in the horse paddock. Damned Shetland had trashed it this morning.....I spent twenty minutes picking it up to thread it back into the fence to jump it. ***rolls eyes***

I underestimated him! The tyre fence was unscathed. I was thinking the natural, hardy stuff would be better in the long run....either that or I need to rethink my fencing. I just wanted the odd brush fence as Patches always refused them on farm rides.

I've posted a few pics of said fences in the gallery.


----------

